
Power company kills nuclear plant, plans $6B in solar, battery investment - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/florida-power-company-exchanging-nuclear-plans-for-solar-plans-cutting-rates/
======
trapperkeeper74
Disclaimer: I used to offer consulting services to energy (including nuclear)
industry consultancies.

This is significant. Duke was bullish and leading resurgence efforts on
nuclear for many, many decades, even through the decline of the past 30+
years.

The main risks of nuclear plants are raising billions, site selection
(NIMBYs), certification ($), licensing ($) and insurance ($). If you can't do
all five, it's not worth it when solar and wind are safer and faster to ROI.
Solar especially, given massive projects which drive down unit costs further
as production processes and technological competition increases.

